

Networking for the socially challenged - slasher
http://www.vladhorby.com/wpblog/2012/05/14/networking-for-the-socially-challenged/

======
paulhauggis
These are all great tips.

Being social (and networking) is one of those things you really just need to
experience to get better. I kept buying books and reading articles online
thinking that those would somehow replace the painful awkwardness of
attempting to be social.

The only thing that really worked was doing it over and over until I at least
felt comfortable. You need to force yourself into situations you know you
don't enjoy.

I still get nervous before I need to do anything really social (maybe this is
normal for everyone, I'm not sure). But, once I'm there, I'm pretty calm.

I also don't get the crushing nervousness that I used to get when I was
younger.

